# Saugeye stocking



## Jim wood (Dec 26, 2015)

was out on hover today the survey guy was out he stated that hoover is no longer being stocked with Saugeye he also said that the reason was because of water problems in hoover on hoover but he stated he could not elaborate on the problems does anyone know if they have stopped the stockings this guy stated that they have not been stocked for 2 years now this lake has done great on saugeye in the past so I cannot understand why in the hell they would discontinue the stockings anyone out there have an answer ?


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

It was stocked the last two years. They recently started alternating between stocking fingerlings and fry to see which would have the most success, so I can't see why they would suddenly stop stocking altogether. There has been nothing about it in the Hoover fishing reports that Jim Horan does and if anyone would have that information, it would be him.

Hoover was scheduled to be stocked with fingerlings this year but I have not heard anything about it happening yet.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

I would be shocked if they stopped stocking saugeye in Hoover


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

CrappieTacos said:


> I would be shocked if they stopped stocking saugeye in Hoover


Same here. I know they stopped stocking Delaware because of how many fish were lost through the dam but there's no way that's an issue at Hoover. And the water quality at Hoover isn't bad. Had some issues here and there but that has nothing to do with saugeye. I sent some e-mails to see if I can get an answer but it sounds like the survey guy just wants people to stop fishing for saugeye so he can have them for himself. Almost sounds like a rumor I would start lol


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> It was stocked the last two years. They recently started alternating between stocking fingerlings and fry to see which would have the most success, so I can't see why they would suddenly stop stocking altogether. There has been nothing about it in the Hoover fishing reports that Jim Horan does and if anyone would have that information, it would be him.
> 
> Hoover was scheduled to be stocked with fingerlings this year but I have not heard anything about it happening yet.


That is correct. Because this is fingerling year they need a little more time to grow them out. Probably in next couple of weeks. He told us he'd let us know so we can share it in the HFR. Sounds like the "survey guy" needs a little more schooling.

Long Barbels


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Wonder if the "Survey Guy" had interpreted some information incorrectly, had bad info, or had some other intentions. Hopefully there can be a confirmed "official" update on this to provide clarity.

It would be tragic and definetly hurt the fishing community if stockings of fingerlings/fry would stop.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I have heard nothing about not stocking anymore. What he might have misunderstood was that the last 2 years shocking has been terrible. Trying to figure out why. But be prepared for a couple years of slim pickings. A good Base of bigger fish there but small ones or what I should say young of the year are not showing up in creeks.

Might be what guy meant. This is not me just saying this. Came directly from shocking guys I run into a lot at night.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Haha,i hardly fish hoover,an my jaw dropped when i read the initial post. Sounds like some mis-info.
Now ive herd with the combination of fry being stocked,and more predetors veing stocked,the smaller saugeye have been pretty scarce. But i dont fish hoover much(yet). But did catch quite afew sub-leagle fish the 5/6 times i fished it last spring.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

The last two years have been my best years ever that I can remember out of the close to 20 years of fishing Hoover as far as saugeye go. Haven't found any so far this year but the spring weather so far has been a mess compared to last year. 

Also, I'm glad long barbels chimed in to squash the rumor. He knows what's happening at Hoover better than most. Thanks!!


----------



## siebta (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree the last couple years I have caught a lot with jigs after the crappie spawn.it is crazy that you can catch a 20' plus saugeye in two foot of water but trust me they will be there. Fished Friday caught 10 male crappie with their tails torn up the female fish should be here soon.


----------



## Jim wood (Dec 26, 2015)

well thats good to here the kid works for DNR he shouldn't even be making statements uness he knows what he is talking about !


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Are the stocking numbers hush hush? Shouldn't they be posted somewhere? I would think they would want to publish the numbers so we can see what's going on.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

ski said:


> Are the stocking numbers hush hush? Shouldn't they be posted somewhere? I would think they would want to publish the numbers so we can see what's going on.


I'd like to see overall stocking records for all the lakes year by year.They use to do it but I haven't seen fresh stocking #'s in the last 4-5 years.I've emailed them about posting that info but not much of a response.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

We all know why the stockings stink! I understand the issues with growing fingerlings, cannibalism and etc and the bottom line is fry are cheaper. I can tell you and I think fishslim will back me up he knows more about alum in the "old days" since I was too young and busy and too hung up on Delaware but fry stockings really hurt alum creek. We essentially lost those year classes. I hope with Hoover alum and Indian as proven saugeye lakes the odnr would see the facts rather than the dollar signs. Fry stockings have not and will not work especially in lakes with healthy whitebass and crappie populations. That doesn't even include smallmouth and largemouth which we have all seen what they can do to a big school of bait.


----------



## siebta (Nov 29, 2011)

Makes you wonder why they wouldn't just stock fingerlings each year instead of fry.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

ski said:


> Are the stocking numbers hush hush? Shouldn't they be posted somewhere? I would think they would want to publish the numbers so we can see what's going on.


They've been posted for the last quite a few years on the HFR site and I'm fairly sure somewhere on the ODNR-Wildlife site. Nothing would make anyone think they are hush hush. We should be thankful that we have a Div. of Wildlife that is science based. From last year:
"From Rich Zweifel , Div. Of Wildlife - Staff from our St. Marys hatchery stocked Hoover with 2,884,000 saugeye fry on Tuesday 4/21/15. Fry are newly-hatched fish that are 4-6 days old or about ¼” long. 

St. Marys has stocked fish into waters all over the state in the past, including Hoover. That’s not really new. Stocking fry at Hoover is a relatively new thing though. When we stock fry, they’re small enough that they can be transported in boxes in the back of a pickup truck. When we stock fingerlings, we haul those fish in our bigger truck tanks. You’re more accustomed to seeing the fingerling stocking events where the big truck shows up and shoots the fish into the lake. 

The reason we’re stocking fry is because Hoover is part of a four year research study that’s building on Jahn Kallis’ graduate work at OSU. Based on Jahn’s work, we believe that fry may do just as well as fingerlings at Hoover. We are stocking fry and fingerling in alternate years at Hoover and seven other reservoirs around the state as part of this study. Hoover was stocked with fry in 2013 and 2015 and was stocked with fingerlings in 2014 and will receive fingerlings again in 2016. Since the fry are so much smaller than the fingerlings, and consequently will likely have lower survival, we stock them at a much higher rate (1,000 per acre) than we do with fingerlings (100 per acre). This is the third year of our study and we will assess the potential of fry stockings at our study locations at the end of 2016. We will make a decision to stock fry or fingerlings at these locations based on the results of this study. "

When Rich sends me this year's number they too will be posted.

Long Barbels


----------



## Jim wood (Dec 26, 2015)

May be that I didn't look long enough on the web to find out more on the stocking but there did not seem to be much online information that wasn't old info as in the latest being 2012 that I could find and it wasn't very helpful. Its good to know that this is being researched and i personally would like to follow this more closely.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Guys I just know from speaking with the guys surveying other then Hoover the fry and fingerling stocking have been excellent at Indian and alum as well not sure if alum is on alternate program right now but numbers are very good in those lakes. Fry seem to being working very well at indian.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I hope they don't stop stocking saugeye. We need them to continue to be in the lake to feed the prized fish, The Blue Catfish!


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

We just received the following from Rich Zweifel (Wildlife-Fisheries):

"We contacted the Hoover creel clerk this morning and discussed this with him. If our creel clerk is the “survey guy” that Mr. Wood talked with, there apparently was a misunderstanding somewhere along the way. The creel clerk is well aware that Hoover has been, and will continue to be, stocked with saugeye every year. "

LongBarbels


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

timmyv said:


> I hope they don't stop stocking saugeye. We need them to continue to be in the lake to feed the prized fish, The Blue Catfish!


C'mon Tim. You know we aren't supposed to say things like that . . . . . in public.

Long Barbels


----------

